# 1985 Redline 500b



## undercover_poe (Mar 21, 2020)

Picked this up for $20 off of FB Marketplace. 




Then 

I made some changes 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 24, 2020)

Damn..nice score


----------



## Jamie_h (Apr 14, 2020)

very cool find!


----------



## undercover_poe (Apr 26, 2020)

It’s
All 
good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

